# Grilled T-Bones with Kingsford Competition Briquetes



## surfinsapo (Feb 10, 2009)

I was at Home Depot and found the jems today.. Got me 2 nice T-Bones and tested out the New Kingsford on them. Past with flying colors.. Enjpoy the video....

<object width="640" height="360"><param name="allowfullscreen" value="true"><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"><param name="movie" value="http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=3166839&server=vimeo.com&show_title=0&show_byline=0&show_portrait=1&color=00adef&fullscreen=1"><embed src="http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=3166839&server=vimeo.com&show_title=0&show_byline=0&show_portrait=1&color=00adef&fullscreen=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always" width="640" height="360"></embed></object>
Kings ford Competition Briquette Test on T-Bone Steaks from TeamSurfinSapo  on Vimeo.


----------



## SmokinRubcom (Feb 10, 2009)

Damn Im hungry again lol Awesome post! Thanks for sharing.

Mike


----------



## swampsauce (Feb 11, 2009)

Sapo, the steaks look mighty fine.


----------



## john a (Feb 11, 2009)

Yeah they do, real fine.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Feb 11, 2009)

Looks real nice here too Boy


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Feb 11, 2009)

Love the grill marks Sapo! bet they were tasty.   

Pigs


----------



## Cliff H. (Feb 11, 2009)

Nice work SS.  Thanks for the review.


----------



## BONE HEADS (Feb 11, 2009)

looks great Sapo!


----------



## gsmith (Feb 11, 2009)

nice job on those steaks and the review


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 11, 2009)

Damn those look great!


----------



## Toby Keil (Feb 11, 2009)

Looks killer SS now I'm hungry again and I just ate 1/2h hour agao.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 11, 2009)

I think I could eat those!


----------



## Diva Q (Feb 11, 2009)

Wow


----------



## big dude (Feb 12, 2009)

Steaks sure are purdy, but did I read correctly - you bought them at Home Depot :?:  :?:  :?:  :?:


----------



## surfinsapo (Feb 12, 2009)

big dude said:
			
		

> Steaks sure are purdy, but did I read correctly - you bought them at Home Depot :?:  :?:  :?:  :?:


 I bought the Kingsford at Home depot only...


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 12, 2009)

What did you think of the new stuff, Sapo?


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Feb 12, 2009)

SWEET!


----------



## dollarbill (Feb 12, 2009)

Damn that looks good.  Ill bet that was tasty!


----------



## surfinsapo (Feb 12, 2009)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> What did you think of the new stuff, Sapo?



I really like it Greg. It is kind of expensive. but who cares... you get what you pay for..$8.00/ bag It really does last alot longer too.. I am going to try it on a brisket this weekend and see how it goes.. Thanks to Kingsford for making it!!!!


----------



## Tannehill Kid (Feb 12, 2009)

SS steaks look mighty fine.


----------



## Smitty881 (Feb 15, 2009)

Those are some of the nicest porterhouse steaks I've seen in a while! I hope they tasted as good as they looked!

PFSmith


----------



## Unity (Feb 15, 2009)

Smitty881 said:
			
		

> Those are some of the nicest porterhouse steaks I've seen in a while! I hope they tasted as good as they looked!
> 
> PFSmith


+1. I was thinking the same thing.

--John


----------

